# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Miele M615EG Φούρνος Μικροκυμάτων

## kiros

Έχω τον Miele M615EG Φούρνο Μικροκυμάτων και όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία έχουν σπάσει τα πλαστικά που την στηρίζουν.
Που μπορώ να βρώ αυτό το πλαστικό ή και όλη την πλακέτα;


41oZwS+j4FL.jpgIMG_20171019_130119.jpg

----------


## manolo

Θα σε απογοητεύσω φίλε. Αν δεις εδώ θα δεις ότι είναι discontinued by the supplier. Μόνη λύση να κάνεις κάποια πατέντα, - αυτό είχα κάνει εγώ σε παρόμοια περίπτωση - ή να πάρεις το σπασμένο εξάρτημα και να ρωτήσεις για 3D εκτύπωση αν αξίζει να τα δώσεις..

----------


## kiros

> Θα σε απογοητεύσω φίλε. Αν δεις εδώ θα δεις ότι είναι discontinued by the supplier. Μόνη λύση να κάνεις κάποια πατέντα, - αυτό είχα κάνει εγώ σε παρόμοια περίπτωση - ή να πάρεις το σπασμένο εξάρτημα και να ρωτήσεις για 3D εκτύπωση αν αξίζει να τα δώσεις..


Είναι 11 χρόνια που τον έχω αλλά τον πλήρωσα τότε 500 ευρώ.
Ελπίζω ότι ίσως βρώ κάπου σε στόκ. Αλλιώς θα γεμίσω τα κενά με πολυεστέρα. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει γιατί τα πλαστικά έχουν μεγάλη πίεση όταν πατιέται το κουμπί για να ανοίξει η πόρτα.

----------


## kiros

> Θα σε απογοητεύσω φίλε. Αν δεις εδώ θα δεις ότι είναι discontinued by the supplier. Μόνη λύση να κάνεις κάποια πατέντα, - αυτό είχα κάνει εγώ σε παρόμοια περίπτωση - ή να πάρεις το σπασμένο εξάρτημα και να ρωτήσεις για 3D εκτύπωση αν αξίζει να τα δώσεις..


Βρήκα αυτό https://www.ebay.com/itm/132112023859?ul_noapp=true 
αλλά δεν στέλνει Ελλάδα.

----------


## georgis

αυτος λεει οτι ειναι απο BRANDT .

----------


## angel_grig

Κανε του μια ερωτηση μπορει να στελνει...αν οχι κανε ενα λογαριασμο στο forward2me και στο στελνουν αυτοι..δοκιμασμενο..

----------

mikemtb73 (19-10-17)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχει ομοιότητες με την Fagor με επιπλέον προστασίες στην πλακέτα .
http://www.lfspareparts724.com/en/pr...17645--D121168

----------


## manolo

Το θέμα είναι να μην ανεβεί και υπερβολικά το κόστος.. Είναι 11 χρονών φούρνος και ο άγγλος τον έχει 58 ευρώ. Αν βάλεις και τα έξοδα μεταφοράς μπορεί να πάει κοντά στα 70 γιατί δεν είναι και μικρό εξάρτημα.. Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να μπεις στη διαδικασία.

----------


## kiros

> αυτος λεει οτι ειναι απο BRANDT .


BRANDT πλακέτα χρησιμοποιεί η MIELE.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα αγοράσει ως έχει κομπλέ της Fagor , θα χρησιμοποιήσει την βάση που τον ενδιαφέρει , και την πλακέτα θα την πουλήσει (μόνο στο εξωτερικό με 70 )  :Tongue2:

----------


## kiros

> Θα αγοράσει ως έχει κομπλέ της Fagor , θα χρησιμοποιήσει την βάση που τον ενδιαφέρει , και την πλακέτα θα την πουλήσει (μόνο στο εξωτερικό με 70 )


Έχει αυτό 
*ATTENTION:* LF DOES NOT SELL DIRECTLY TO END USERS

----------


## andyferraristi

> Κανε του μια ερωτηση μπορει να στελνει...αν οχι κανε ενα λογαριασμο στο forward2me και στο στελνουν αυτοι..δοκιμασμενο..


Mπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γι αυτό, ή έστω να παραθέσεις κάποιο link ???

----------


## angel_grig

> Mπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γι αυτό, ή έστω να παραθέσεις κάποιο link ???


Μπαινεις στο https://www.forward2me.com/ .Εκει κανεις ενα λογαριασμο οπου βαζεις τα στοιχεια σου και σου δινουν μια αγγλικη διευθυνση,που ουσιαστικα ειναι η αποθηκη τους. Βαζεις στο paypal αυτη την διευθυνση και οταν αγορασεις κατι (που ο πωλητης το στελνει μονο αγγλια) κατα την πληρωμη του paypal επιλεγεις αυτή την διευθυνση. Το κοστος δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,και υπαρχει και φορμα υπολογισμου στο site.Oταν το αντικειμενο φτασει σε αυτους,σε ειδοποιουν για το κοστος,τους πληρωνεις και σου προωθουν το αντικειμενο

----------


## kiros

> Μπαινεις στο https://www.forward2me.com/ .Εκει κανεις ενα λογαριασμο οπου βαζεις τα στοιχεια σου και σου δινουν μια αγγλικη διευθυνση,που ουσιαστικα ειναι η αποθηκη τους. Βαζεις στο paypal αυτη την διευθυνση και οταν αγορασεις κατι (που ο πωλητης το στελνει μονο αγγλια) κατα την πληρωμη του paypal επιλεγεις αυτή την διευθυνση. Το κοστος δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,και υπαρχει και φορμα υπολογισμου στο site.Oταν το αντικειμενο φτασει σε αυτους,σε ειδοποιουν για το κοστος,τους πληρωνεις και σου προωθουν το αντικειμενο


Το έχεις δοκιμάσει ή θα χάσω τα λεφτά;

----------


## angel_grig

Δοκιμασμενο 100%!

----------

